# MyPhoneExplorer 1.8.2 mit wine

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mal den MyPhoneExplorer mit wine installiert. War recht einfach. Wen es interessiert hier mal meine Schritte zur Installation:

MyPhoneExplorer_Setup_1.8.2.exe herunterladen  :Wink: 

Wine installieren

```

 app-emulation/wine-9999  USE="X alsa cups gecko jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses nls opengl oss perl png samba ssl threads truetype v4l win32 win64 xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -fontconfig -gnutls -gphoto2 -gsm (-gstreamer) -hardened -odbc -openal -opencl -scanner (-selinux) -test -udisks -xcomposite

```

VBA 6 installieren

```

wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks

chmod +x winetricks

./winetricks vb6run

```

MyPhoneExplorer installieren um die fehlenden DLL's zu registrieren

```

wine Downloads/MyPhoneExplorer_Setup_1.8.2.exe

```

DLL's registrieren

```

cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/MyPhoneExplorer/DLL

wine regsvr32 ccrpDtp6.ocx

wine regsvr32 ccrpUCW6.dll

wine regsvr32 ShellMgr.dll

wine regsvr32 SSubTmr6.dll

wine regsvr32 vbalExpBar6.ocx

wine regsvr32 vbalIml6.ocx

wine regsvr32 vbalSGrid6.ocx

```

ich habe nun den Phoneexplorer nochmal drüber installiert

```

cd 

wine Downloads/MyPhoneExplorer_Setup_1.8.2.exe

```

Nun kann man den Phoneexplorer starten. Ich verbinde über WLAN

Gruß

Edit: MyPhoneExplorer ist ein Programm um Android Geräte einfach per PC zu verwalten....total genial.

Die Webadresse ist http://www.fjsoft.at/de/

----------

